# LOSS on 15wk



## yw1133

My first baby was lost when 15wk of PG, just happened two wks ago. I remembered the day ob inserted a large size of pessary into my body, I felt almost 10 out of 10 pain, she told me tolerate 10 minutes see if still get hurts. Finally I tolerated and back home with pessary. The next day from the morning time things getting worse, I began to have fever, strong back pain, belly pain and yellow colored discharge. I went back to ob, she told me those are normal irritation, she removed pessary and asked me go home for a rest. The next day is the worst day (my baby stopped heart beating), I felt uterine contraction and soon large quantity of amniotic fluid came out. I was so afraid to heading to hospital, when I was scanned I was told amniotic fluid was empty in uterine and baby was no longer heart beating. I couldn't help crying I know how much I love the baby, I know how much pain I had suffered from PG, this was my first baby. Then I was treated with medicine to have the embryo get out of my body, I saw my baby's body, its red and tiny and hasn't developed the gender yet. I was heart breaking, I know the baby has gone and never be back again, I have to accept the truth but I wanna know why my baby was gone, it's so healthy with last scan. Ob told me I might got certain type of infection and they will do an examination with my tissue to find out which infection I've got. Now over 2 wks passed since they said will do an examination, no piece of result come out yet, I have to somehow believe, it is the pessary murderred my baby, the extremely uncomfortable irritation caused UC then water broke. I was so guilty to my baby I was always thinking if I could ask ob to remove pessary ASAP, my baby will probably be safe and I will give birth to it later. That was a heart breaking experience of mine, my poor baby had only 15wk with mom, never had a bite of mom's breast milk and never opened the eye to see the world. I left hospital with no baby holding in my arm, but plenty of silent tears. I don't know how soon both body and mind can recover but I will never ever use a pessary again with my next PG. I am angry now because the hospital cannot give an answer to what caused my miscarriage, as I think it would be the pessary inserted.


----------



## Myshelsong

I have no experience with a pessary or why you were recommended to have one, but I wanted to say I am so very sorry for your loss.
I would be asking some serious questions to your doctor about the symptoms you experienced, especially the fever and why it wasn't taken seriously and the baby wasn't monitored. 
Again so very sorry for your loss


----------

